# classical music you consider rocket science very hard to play almost impossible?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

As a musician of classical, or a ''fin conaisseurs'' a knowledge person see?
:tiphat:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Fernyhough's string quartets are extremely hard to play, but the Arditti Quartets nails them. So maybe not _impossible_, but difficult to pull off.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you very mutch *Portamento* , i send my greeting for tonight
:tiphat:


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Godowsky studies on chopin are fiendishly difficult to play the right way Times may have changed but I doubt it.

Liszt transcendental studies are also quite something to pull off the right way!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Elliott Carter's 3rd string quartet. But what a massively cool work.

Seconded on the Ferneyhough quartets and the Arditti recordings. Yow.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

The winning solo piano work:

*Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit (especially Scarbo*

The winning piano concerto:

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 (at least of the standard repertoire- I'm sure some composer out there as written some atonal piece that's much more difficult)*

The winning violin solo:

*Paganini Caprices*

The winning violin concerto:

*Tie: Schoenberg and Berg- technical difficulties plus musical difficulties plus the orchestra part is hard, staying together and rhythm... essentially everything*

The winning string chamber music:

*Tie: Janacek Intimate Letters and Schoenberg's second quartet*

The winning Symphony:

*Bernstein Kaddish Symphony (Take a listen, you'll realize there is noooo competition for both the orchestra and the conductor and the choir*

The winning other orchestral work:

*Ives: Three Places in New England (I've heard that Rite of Spring isn't actually that hard)*


----------

